

Woman Builds Incredible Prosthetic Leg out of Legos - anuaitt
http://mashable.com/2013/07/02/woman-builds-incredible-prosthetic-leg-out-of-legos/

======
DanBC
Poor people need prosthetics too.

Here's a cheap utility arm built from discarded soda bottles.

([http://makezine.com/2009/02/05/plastic-soda-bottle-
prosthesi...](http://makezine.com/2009/02/05/plastic-soda-bottle-prosthesis/))

([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvev6shNvSg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvev6shNvSg))

